# New years ride? Where's everyone going?



## Eastexasmudder

Are ya going and where at?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE

Part of my crew will be at river run , where do you ride at ?


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I'll be at river run, havnt been there in some time, herd it's changed owners and has had some updating done to it


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

RIVER RUN.....is there anywhere else to ride?? Jeff and Roc have one a marvelous job with this park. If you havn't been out there in a while, you won't ever recognize it. 
Go to their web sight and check out the events for that weekend. Www.riverrunatvpark.com 
Gumbo cook off, live band, DJ, fireworks, raffle and drawings all day starting at 1pm Saturday. Come by and have a cold one with us at the Deep South Depth Finders compound and say hello. I'll have plenty of gumbo and beer....




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I will do, it's been 2 years since I've been there and have heard its really nice


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Roushf150

Got Beer and North Texas ATV will be out at Mud Creek, less of a crowd and more riding.


----------



## rmax

red creek, if i get to go


----------



## gpinjason

Lots of folks going to DownSouth Offroad to see Big Smo...


----------



## creed

Sabine ATV Park in Burkville. From what I saw on Face Book Big SMO will be playing Friday night and another band that hasn't been announced yet will be playing Sat night.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Big Smo is playing Friday night at 7 at Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville. We'll be there.


----------



## filthyredneck

Going to Crosby....probably put in at Mels till my buddy opens the gate at Dirt Road and lets us park over there since they won't actually be open for business. Planning on riding all night.


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> Going to Crosby....probably put in at Mels till my buddy opens the gate at Dirt Road and lets us park over there since they won't actually be open for business. Planning on riding all night.


^^^ I'll be with this guy!! Lol hey I think we can let the girls take my expedition and their bikes back while me and u ride till the sun comes up or we run out of gas! Either one

P/s: I'm bringing a lot of gas :-0



Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

^ that might work, let them leave when they get tired. Mine knows how to pull a trailer if yours doesn't. So far for sure it's the 4 of us plus my brother on the rancher. I've been sending invites and so far have 2 may shows. Everybody is welcome to come, hoping to get a big group together, we are going saturday the 31st. I'm bringing jello shots and not sure what else just yet. Gonna be a blast though.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

Was going to river run. Motor won't be done so I'm going to party in new Orleans instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creed

Col_Sanders said:


> Big Smo is playing Friday night at 7 at Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville. We'll be there.


Sanders, We'll be there all weekend. Should be there around noon friday and leaving sometime sunday afternoon.. We should have a pretty good size crew saturday. I think I have you on my face book.. might shoot you a message and we can meet up.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Now it makes sense..Chad Reed..I didnt know who you were lol

I'm going to be there Friday and I'll either set up camp out in the woods away from everyone or right across from the store. I drive an orange Dodge so I'm fairly easy to spot.


----------



## filthyredneck

Dang everybody is going to River Run now. I really wanted to go there, but can't until january maybe, for sure going in feb for my bday. I got to meet Chad out there a few months ago, had a good time, but still need to put more names with faces.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders

I dont think I'll be going anywhere that far for a while. I MAY be able to make it to Nats but I wont know until March. I'm going to school again in Feb so it depends on how everything falls together.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

filthyredneck said:


> Dang everybody is going to River Run now. I really wanted to go there, but can't until january maybe, for sure going in feb for my bday. I got to meet Chad out there a few months ago, had a good time, but still need to put more names with faces.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


I haven't been there in a long time, hearing good things about it and so far my crew will be about 20, possibly more.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

RIVER RUN wit a group of abt 15
goin that sat moring an will be leavin sometime sunday

hit me up whovers goin to river run maybe we can meet up 

andrew barone
903-445-8358


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

river run is amazing now GRUMPY the guy that does all the dirt work is a awsome guy i kno him personnally i live 10 minutes from gator run an rabbit creek but choose to drive an hour to jacksonville shows how much better the park it


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

working friday night the 30th gonna run home wake up at 10 load up and head to crosby and do some riding @ dirt road with filthyredneck, his bro, and a few other buds hope to have a great ride, have a blast and bring in the new year in good style with good folks. the parks closed so it wont be crowded. and if you havent heard of dirt road it is the old outlaws in crosby, new owners new style. will be back open jan 6th come check us out. upgraded it alot, we have rv hook ups 50 bucks all weekend with hook ups 20 if you dont use hook ups, 5 bucks a person a day. we installed 4 outdoor showers, lunch tables equipped with bbq pits have water and electricity out there and 1000 acres of extreme mudding and water ridding right there on san jac river, come see us and tell jason sent you. i work shift work so aint there every weekend but its family owned and we can take care of you and even ride with ya we get just as dirty as the rest of em.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Maybe might hit up tower trax in fluker, la. Gotta see what my friends are doing tho


----------



## FL.cowboy

Holopaw Florida. Anyone going?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012

Carolina Adventure World on the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

any houston area riders wanna do some good riding saturday pm me or filthyredneck and hook up with us. we know all of crosby trails blind folded and were bound to have fun guaranteed.


----------



## Jsandone

Am I the only person going to Gator Run?!?!?!


----------



## Shrek

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> any houston area riders wanna do some good riding saturday pm me or filthyredneck and hook up with us. we know all of crosby trails blind folded and were bound to have fun guaranteed.


Me and my other half will be in the group! Looking forward to meeting some new faces. I'll be at Filthy's house @ 9am sat morning to change my belt and install red secondary then I'm ready to ride. You gonna stay and ride with the "guys" after the ladies go home?




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

tex dad the only time ill leave is if the sun comes up or my bike gives up. there wont be many folks out there though this weekend only like two guys i normally ride with are coming the rest have parties to attend. we will have to set it up for you to come down again we the whole group rides its upward of 15 bikes if were all off but this weekend will b good. if you get there that early we will get some good day riding


----------



## gatorboi

I'll be at Sabine ATV. They have this guy called Big Smo playing and some drag races and obstacle courses and a bon fire party on the river. Should be a heck of a time.


----------



## ~walker

filthyredneck said:


> ^ that might work, let them leave when they get tired. Mine knows how to pull a trailer if yours doesn't. So far for sure it's the 4 of us plus my brother on the rancher. I've been sending invites and so far have 2 may shows. Everybody is welcome to come, hoping to get a big group together, we are going saturday the 31st. I'm bringing jello shots and not sure what else just yet. Gonna be a blast though.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


 
funny i didnt get an invite


----------



## filthyredneck

^ bring the honda broski. Didn't figure yall would want to make the trip. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~walker

probably would be working anyways .... i really didnt wanna hang out with you anyways !!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Sounds about right. You could send your woman down here anyways lol, mine is having withdraws 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

Wake up boys and girls it's time to get muddy!! Lol looking forward to meeting some new peeps today and having a good ride. FilthyRedneck see ya @ 10


----------



## Eastexasmudder

It's time to ride!!!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm awake....after staying up till 5am to try to get in the finishing touches on HER brute.


----------



## Graysen

Well im going to sit here on this forum thinking about dumping more money into my bike and keep HATING you all because i can't go riding because of the f***ing snow and cold when i went out dec 23 i bent my rad protector all up and broke my CV joint because of the ice  thats what i will be doing until this snow goes away lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

Had a great time this weekend! Big Smo isnt really my kind of music, but we watched it anyway and his whole show was pretty bad.


----------

